# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  projet en vhdl

## nass956

Bonsoir j aurais besoin d'aide a propos d'un projet en vhdl ou je dois enregistrer un tat haut ou bas d'un bouton poussoir .
Merci d avance

----------


## florentw

Bonjour,

quelle est ta question?

Florent

----------

